# New egg sharer in waiting



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi All

DH and I are doing the egg share programme at Cromwell Darlington. We have had all our tests done now (all OK) and have been for our counseling apt (how we found out about this site) and are just waiting to be matched to a recipient - does anyone have any experience of how long Cromwell Darlington "usually" take to do this (probably a "piece of string" question I am sure). 

I already have 2 dd's (8 & 11) from a previous relationship, and was sterilised after the birth of the little one, so IVF is now our only hope of conceiving, a reversal is out of the question as I have a history of ectopic pregnancy. I feel a bit of a "fraud" in some ways as I don't see myself as truly infertile as I chose to be sterilised, and I do feel a bit guilty for putting DH through all this additional stress (and expense!).

Does anyone have any tips and advice for anything I should/could be doing now to try increase the likelyhood of success - I am taking pregnacare tablets and and looking in to supplements for DH too.

If anyone else is at a similar stage to me it would be great to know I am not alone -I have heard that the 2WW is the worst bit, but at the moment this "sitting in limbo" feels like torture.

Nice to meet you all

Sarah


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya sarah

First of all i Would like to welcome u to the site,U have come to the right place at the right time  
I have just finished my first cycle at cromwell darlington last month and as u can see by my tickler am now knocking on 10weeks pregnant! I loved the cromwell and was sad wen i had to leave them for all Dr ashour is my hero and to just leave things at that was hard.Iam sure he will try his best to get u there to well all of his patients.Glad to hear all ur test results have came back Good!!!   I was matched within 3weeks thats one thing i found they were very good at is matching.So u shud be expecting a letter/phone call very soon i say.  
Only thing i done before the acual treatment was take baby asprin to increase the blood flow to the uterus which dr ashour agreed with with me not needing asprin it was a thing i cudnt leave as the success stories are quite high from baby asrin but i think it may have played a part in my bfp,who knows.And only other thing was pronatal vits which a pint of milk every day.
Wish u all the best for ur treatment hunnie ur in the best hands of the cromwell with there fantastic staff!!!!!
Let us know how u get on
Love kelly


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello Sarah

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and the egg share board! You will find loads of useful information and discussion here!

As you see already from Kelly's post, we have several Cromwell Darlington ladies here! They do have their own thread on this board although it seems to have gona a bit quiet at the moment! You could also join in with us on the Egg share general chit chat thread where we chat about all sorts from treatment to xmas - pah! Here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72232.msg985965#new If you read back a few pages, you'll see the list of egg sharing ladies and who is at what stage of treatment.

Look forward to getting to know you.

Lou
X


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for making me feel welcome - it was a bit daunting making a first posting 

Kelly - we have yet to meet Dr Ashour, he was on holiday when we had our consultation and we saw Dr Nair who had come up from London, but we have heard good things about him and are lookig forward to meeting him.

On the question of baby asprin - when should I start to take it, now or at a later stage?

Thanks again for makeing me feel welcome
Sarah


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Sarah

You should check with your clinic that they are happy for you to take Aspirin. I know they said it was OK for Kelly but you should check for you personally. Also, they need to be aware of anything you are taking as although we are only talking 75mg of Aspirin, it is an anticoagulant! 

On my first cycle, I was started on it at downregging stage - they said to ensure that I didn't have any reaction to it (rather than it happening during the crucial stimms stage). 2nd cycle, I started with my stims drugs. 

Also, with regards to the milk, this is for protein which will hopefully increase egg quality so you don't need to start it until you start the stimms!

Hope that helps

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Sarah, 

Im not at Darlington but just wanted to say hi, and welcome to the mad house! You will get loads of great tips on here, and all the girls are lovely.

Good luck during your tx, the wait to start is the killer, but once you have started the time will fly by!

Look forward to chatting to you more. 

Kate
xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Howdee Sarah

Well, I am at Cromwell Darlington and I am a recipient waiting to be matched!!!!   OMG OMG can you imagine the coincidence if we got matched at the same time??

You will love the Cromwell hun, the staff are lovely, the hospital is clean, and they never ever ignore your calls or messages

Good luck to you
Luv
Tracy
x

PS Just out of curiosity, how old are you?  What colour is your hair/skin/eyes?     Just double checking!


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Tracy

well that answered a question DH & I were discussing this afternoon, whether or not they recommend different websites to donors and recipients, as it is all suposed to be anonymous but we could so easily meet up on here!!

how bizzare it would be if we were matched but didn't know - has anyone ever "met their match" (so to speak) on here and is their a secret HFEA department that swoops in and smuggles one or both of you off to a secret bunker James Bond style!!

Well I hope you get a match soon - I am tall, reddish hair and very pale skin just to let you know ( I'm now waiting for a HFEA Bod to swing through the window on a rope like the bloke in the milk tray ads, and drag me away )

Sarah


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Naaah I think the chances are very slim of meeting your match (so to speak)

You don't know where your eggs go after they've been retrieved...for all we know eggs from the North may go down south and vice versa.

Unless someone asks the clinic next time they go exactly how do they do it  

Vicki x


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi I went for my consultation at the darlo cromwell last week, I havent had all my bloods done yet. But I got a call yesterday saying they have found me a match already and they will be phoning me next week.

Good luck with your TX hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

birdiew said:


> ( I'm now waiting for a HFEA Bod to swing through the window on a rope like the bloke in the milk tray ads, and drag me away )


   @ the SAS style HFEA officials honey

I am 100% sure we wouldnt be matched hun, for a start we are totally different colouring/hair colour and height. And for another, there are so many hundreds of egg sharers awaiting matching, the chances of us "knowing" each other are minimal to say the least!

It would be great though if we got matched around the same time - we could be "cycle" buddies!!!!

*Lambklly2 * -  on getting matched honey     

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm  too at the HFEA officials!!!!!

Actually it's one of the biggest fears I had about posting on this site when I started to egg share as I really didn't want to run the possibility that I might meet up with my recipient. So I used to not speak about where I was cycling etc! Now I realise that the possibility is very slim and I just get on with it!!



birdiew said:


> ( I'm now waiting for a HFEA Bod to swing through the window on a rope like the bloke in the milk tray ads, and drag me away )


Don't worry - I'll throw myself in front of you both - I coud do with being whisked away by a milk tray man!  

Lou
X


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...chocolate had to come into this convo didn't it


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Not bovvered about the chocolate - you can have that! 

I want the man!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Birdie

I just wanted to say Welcome to FF!  I am just starting my first egg-share hopefully  with Care Manchester, so I know how nerve-racking, scarey, exciting etc it can be!  The ladies on all the FF threads are lovely and the Mods are pretty nice too!  

So make yourself at home hun and we'll see ya around! 

Amanda xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya sarah

Just wanted to welcome you to the board and wish u lots of  for ur treatment

There is an egg share chat tomorrow evening in the livechat and lou has given u the link for the egg share ladies chit chat thread

I have put the updated list of egg sharers on the top page  

May ur dreams come true

Best wishes
Emxx


----------

